# Tree of Heaven



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

Anyone using this for a walking stick. Doesn't split after bark is removed , white in color .
Chtis


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'd never heard of it so I googled it. Says that the sap can cause a rash the likelihood of which increases with multiple exposures. You might want to avoid this one.
Roots are toxic as well but I assume that's if ingested.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

I never knew the type of tree . I was raised in the city and they grew there also . Moved to long Island to get out of the city , many years later got into carving sticks and canes. The trunk of the tree is pin straight, great for my purposes. They don't split , white in color with a tight grain. They grow everywhere, just didn't know what type of tree it was until now , I'm working on a celtic basket weave on this one to see how it goes , so far so good , will see how it excerpts stain & Poly . After poly I rub down with 0000 steel wool and then hard wax a few coats. Thanks dww2 for answering my post.
Chris


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Knock on wood maybe you're one of those who isn't affected by it.

I can work ash, maple, yellow birch, and fruit woods all day long, but a few minutes with a piece of oak and I'm itching like I'm wearing a raw wool sweater.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

dww2
I'm not bothered carving , walking in the forest will sometimes cause a sneezing fit, lime disease is more of a problem in my neck of the woods. 0ak and Maple are common. I cut a piece of wood and have no idea what it is but the grain is beautiful, just a few coats of poly , no carvings. It's one of my favorites. Be Well
Chris


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm right there with you on sneezing fits. My allergies start with tree pollen in the spring, then on to grass pollen all summer, finishing up with ragweed in the fall. And people think I'm weird for loving the wintertime.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm the same way with ragweed and pollen allergies. Plus any sanding I do plugs up my sinuses even with a mask.
We just have to live with it reckon.🙄


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

Well guy's 
I think I can hold some kind of record for consecutive sneezes.
Flonase & Saline nasal spray does the trick
Chris


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I accept that challenge, sir.

When I was a kid we had a small farm, raising beef. And, of course, to feed them through the long Maine winters, we cut hay. I'd sneeze so much that I'd end up with a bloody nose. So I'd be tossing bales with one hand and holding my handkerchief on my nosebleed with the other. This was late 70s to early 80s; pre-Flonase and saline sprays. My choices were Sudafed (which would unstuff my sinuses but that just meant I would sneeze more) or Chlortimetron (which worked a bit better but gave me really bad dreams.) And allergy desensitization shots for about 10 years. (Twice a week for a few years then once a week for half a dozen more years.) Didn't help anything but my fear of needles.
Often, before I got to the nosebleed stage I would get all shaky, like I had low blood sugar or something.

Weird as it sounds (and totally unhealthy so I'm obviously not recommending it) but when I started smoking cigars, my allergies pretty much went away.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm a big corona fan myself but with the expense and my wife's chagrin I haven't had one in years.
Nothing better than a good cigar with a glass of whisky.
Back in the 60's my grandpa had an 2 sections of land in SE Kansas with cattle, apple orchards and mostly wheat fields. When it came to harvest time my dad would come down and drive a truck from the fields to the grain elevator. 
He would toss me and my sister in the full bed with all the grain on each trip.
I can remember sneezing at least 10-12 times in a row on the way.
It never bothered my sister but the bales of hay did/ You never know.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

dww2 & valky307
I enjoyed your posts immensely. I can relate with the nosebleeds and Corona, l favor IPA's , never got into smoking but being brought up in the country seems like Heaven. Great posts guy's. Stay Well.
Chris


----------

